# Kartentiles



## BruniGunde (20. Mai 2007)

Moin,

wollt mal Wissen, wie ich solche Grafiken wie in meinem Anhang erstellen kann. Also viele kleine Bildchen, die beim zusammensetzen  zu einer großen Karte werden. Also welches Programm eignet sich? Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial dazu? Oder kennt jemand Gratis und Copyrightfreie Tilesets?

LG
BruniGunde


----------



## Kenner3000 (23. Juni 2007)

Hi,

das geht wahrscheinlich mit pain.net download hier.     

k3


----------

